# the downlow on bye bye time zero



## merlot (Feb 6, 2006)

hello - new here - just wondering . . . i heard the sad news - time zero will be no longer after march and that there was a batch that was not being able to manipulate. wondering if there are any alternative films that can be used to attain the manipulation factor and also if anyone knows of the batch numbers or ids to those films that were i'm going to say "defected". thanks.


----------



## terri (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi merlot - yep, it's the sad end of an amazing film, and an amazing formula concocted by Dr. Edwin Land for Polaroid. :hail: He hated the manipulations (so the tale goes) so wherever he is, he's probably thumbing his nose at us grieving SX-70 freaks.  

I haven't read or heard anything to give hope that there is any kind of replacement film in the works. Polaroid's stance seems to be that their only reason for stopping is due to manufacturing problems they have no control over. I've yet to read exactly what those are, but it's not like it's arguable.  

I think if any company out there were to try a replacement, there would be dancing and loud music! :cheer: And also a potential problem with infringement on a (more than likely) copyrighted formula; so who knows?


----------



## merlot (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks for the info - one more question - i heard that there was a batch that was not manipulating properly and i am looking for some info on that - are there batch numbers or such - i would like to do some last  manipulations so i would like to know what not to buy.


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2006)

merlot said:
			
		

> thanks for the info - one more question - i heard that there was a batch that was not manipulating properly and i am looking for some info on that - are there batch numbers or such - i would like to do some last  manipulations so i would like to know what not to buy.


I believe those lot #s are posted at the Polaroid site. Also - I read that they can be made to manipulate correctly as long as you keep the print warm. Try putting a piece of heavy bevelled glass over a heating pad while you work, if you aren't getting good results. That should help. 

Wish I had better news, but I've heard nothing good from the P-camp, or anywhere else, for that matter. 

sniffle


----------

